# Camp Cuisine



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

This is a stupid idea that just popped into my head since I've had the luxury of being home every night this week and eating well....getting spoiled fast......

What's your favorite dinner recipe when in camp? I've found that variety is a life saver.

One of my favorites is making mini pizzas on pita bread in the skillet.

Let's hear 'em, I'll be in camp most of the summer, fall, winter, spring, summer, fall, winter, spring........... ughhhhh -Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> This is a stupid idea that just popped into my head since I've had the luxury of being home every night this week and eating well....getting spoiled fast......
> 
> What's your favorite dinner recipe when in camp? I've found that variety is a life saver.
> 
> ...


 
uncle Jake's skillet

cook up as much bacon as you want, then set it aside but leave the grease in the pan, next put 5-6 diced potatoes in the skillet to cook in the grease, when the taters are almost done put in any onions or peppers you want

when that's all good and cooked, toss the bacon back in to heat back up and pour in about 6 scrambled eggs

let the eggs cook for about 1 minute to let the bottom firm up and then cut it into pie shaped slices and flip over to cook the top of the peices


----------



## mdavlee (May 26, 2011)

Try some sweet potatoes in the bacon grease cut just like fried potatoes. Cabbage with butter wrapped in aluminum foil can be cooked on a grill or oven. Peppers, mushrooms, and onions in aluminum foil pan on the grill with a sirloin steak is a decent meal that's not super expensive. I cook most of the time at home and wherever i'm staying if there's means to.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

Godammit, I just ate, and I'm hungry again....good ideas guys


----------



## mdavlee (May 26, 2011)

I know what you mean Sam. I'm fighting hunger right now myself. I'll have to grill out tomorrow now.

Might get some chicken breast marinated in a touch of beer, roasted red pepper salad dressing and a touch of garlic. That and what my wife calls pipeline potatoes might be dinner. The pipeline potatoes are a potatoe cut in half with a real thick slice of onion then baked or put on the grill for 25 minutes until nice and soft and the onion is done. Maybe a corn on the cob grilled in the shucks with it.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

I see that a former co-worker of mine (and good friend) is browsing this thread. He and I used to live off strictly bratwurst and a lot of beer for several years......hard living.....good times, lol


----------



## rodeo (May 26, 2011)

SAM! By God how are ya? Gagne here. Got bored and found this site recently. Then, saw some pics of you and Habs. Damn cool! How ya been brother? Left my phone in the RCD foresters truck on Monday and he's gone til Tuesday. I'm finding the effects on my life pretty minimal since I never answer it anyway. In fact, its kind of liberating. I'll call you when I get it back. Sawing up between Paradise and Hot Springs right now. Gonna try to get in a day this weekend then go fish upper thompson lake for pike and perch on sun. or mon.. In response to the camp grub question...pabst.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> uncle Jake's skillet
> 
> cook up as much bacon as you want, then set it aside but leave the grease in the pan, next put 5-6 diced potatoes in the skillet to cook in the grease, when the taters are almost done put in any onions or peppers you want
> 
> ...


 thats a standrd in my camp, but i also add localy aquired red meat.:msp_wink:


----------



## rodeo (May 26, 2011)

Ha Ha...and the story behind the rodeo name is that this old guy who lives down the road from me yelled at me every time I drove by his house " SLOW THE #### DOWN THERE RODEO!!!"


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

rodeo said:


> SAM! By God how are ya? Gagne here. Got bored and found this site recently. Then, saw some pics of you and Habs. Damn cool! How ya been brother? Left my phone in the RCD foresters truck on Monday and he's gone til Tuesday. I'm finding the effects on my life pretty minimal since I never answer it anyway. In fact, its kind of liberating. I'll call you when I get it back. Sawing up between Paradise and Hot Springs right now. Gonna try to get in a day this weekend then go fish upper thompson lake for pike and perch on sun. or mon.. In response to the camp grub question...pabst.


 
Been good.....busy as ####......not sure why you ever got a phone in the first place, lol. And yes, Pabst is good eating.

Watch out for this guy folks, he's quite the character.....and a damn good faller.....


----------



## rodeo (May 26, 2011)

Sam. Best camp grub yet was probably that slab of home made pizza your hot wife made and you brought up to that state job we did. Say Hi to J for me.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

rodeo said:


> Sam. Best camp grub yet was probably that slab of home made pizza your hot wife made and you brought up to that state job we did. Say Hi to J for me.


 
Will do, she does make damn good pizza


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Been good.....busy as ####......not sure why you ever got a phone in the first place, lol. And yes, Pabst is good eating.
> 
> Watch out for this guy folks, he's quite the character.....and a damn good faller.....


 
We need all we can get..of both. I don't know where all his red rep came from but I changed it back to green.

Back on topic...Steak and eggs was always my favorite...supper and breakfast both. Lots of potatoes always. Sometimes I'd cook a couple of roasts, one beef, one pork, on the weekends and bring them to camp.

Actually, especially by the end of the week when supplies started to run low, we'd eat anything that held still long enough. It was amazing how many deer fell down, broke a leg, and had to be put out of their misery.

As long as we didn't run out of coffee and tobacco we could make do with just about anything.


----------



## deeker (May 27, 2011)

On long camps, or extendend hunts.....we take a lot of smoked or cured meats. Pork, beef (pastrami), sausage, and smoke game as well as chicken.

My dad make a hell of a blueberry desert in a dutch oven.

He also taught me to make a complete dutch oven breakfast, with lots of peppers, onions, eggs, taters, sasuage, garlic, onions, ( love onions ).

Also learned how to dutch oven deep fry...onion rings ( surprise ) and even green tomatoes. 

And when I am home? My wife likes the same stuff I have been living on for a couple of weeks....:msp_tongue:

The smoked stuff is fast and does not need to be cooked....great with sandwiches too.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

I think that was probably me that did the red repping. Hair trigger sometimes. Sorry about that Chief. I rarely do red except for HBRN, thanks for the reset Bob.

I have blown up beans in a Cat stack.


----------



## deeker (May 27, 2011)

Building a log cabin with my contractor cousin, Tom...I would gather puff ball mushrooms every morning just after the rain would stop.

Most of 'em were only a couple inches accross.

He kept warning me not to eat them.

I cooked them seperate from his whiny ass breakfast.

Finally he decided to try them, about the eighth day out.

I had gathered some morels and puff ball 'shrooms. Cleaned and cooked them up in onions, garlic and butter.

Scooped up a big plate of them to go with his bacon, eggs and taters.

Watch him eat them like candy. ( He had not seen me cook or eat morels before )....

Then he asks, "why are'nt you eating any shrooms today"?

Told him I had to wait a while.

He asked again about half an hour later.....finally I said "I don't know if the new ones were lethal or not".

'Bout got my ass handed to me that day.

They were fantastic fried shrooms....


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

*Ranch Stew*

3 cans kidney beans. (get the kind with water and do not drain) 2 cans cream of mushroom soup, 1 lb. burger, 1 roll of jimmy dean sausage, (Do no be a flatlander and sub for any other kind of sausage!) Sometimes I sub the sausage for bacon when I'm feeling froggy.1 can of corn Brown the burger sausage and or bacon, drain all fat and pat it down with paper towles. Get a big ass pot and add the beans, soup, corn, and meat, and stir like a bastard till it boils. May need to add some water, but not much. Be prepared to enjoy a double dirty rotten good meal!


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Deeker: we get the point man. you win. I'm just kidding you cause you took it to a whole different level.

Gologit: Thanks man.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

Jesus almighty you boys camp high on the hog! Do y'all bring the lounge chair and TV too? :hmm3grin2orange:

Here's my secret recipe, don't go spreading it around!

Pork N Beans, Vienna sausages, open can and pour down throat. . . :msp_biggrin:


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Randy: No problem. probably in response to my first post...(sometimes a great...)

Sam: You've got to get your ass up here when the water goes down. Work the day (if you want a little side work here and there this summer), then head down to the little thompson and yank out some trout. Add butter, garlic and pabst. I knew I could tie back into the topic at hand.


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

metals 406. whats up with these saw handles im hearing about?


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Fly fishing?


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge. I'm 95% on board. Add cheese and I'm all in.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

rodeo said:


> metals 406. whats up with these saw handles im hearing about?


 
They're on hold right now (the making of'em). . . Got a few stacked in the lathe room though.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Fly fishing?


 
Not in the Thomson Lakes' Randy, spinners or smelt to catch them freshwater sharks.


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Randy. Yep, although when I go up to a lake I usually canoe out and throw spinners and such cause if Im at a lake its all about the meat haul. Rivers and streams are for fly fishing...which is the funnest way to do it and I love trout. Lakes in this neck of the woods means pike, perch and bass which is cool to.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

I love fly fishing on small streams, my Dad taught me that it is the purest type of fishing.
I fling great wads of tackle into the ocean here, sometimes I get it back. There are big ugly fish just off the rocks.


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

metals406. spot on about the Thom. lake chain. Now if they'd let us use live bait up there...

Whats the eta on our handles? I've got a 440 (Sam, you might know the one) that is getting damn near wore through on the oiler cap side. Got maybe another 2 months before its flopping around.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

rodeo said:


> metals406. spot on about the Thom. lake chain. Now if they'd let us use live bait up there...
> 
> Whats the eta on our handles? I've got a 440 (Sam, you might know the one) that is getting damn near wore through on the oiler cap side. Got maybe another 2 months before its flopping around.


 
I think we got a 440 all done up and ready to go at the shop? Shoot me a PM if you want it.


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Randy: and by big ugly fish I assume you mean big ugly tasty fish! 

It sucks around here right now cause the water levels are so high that even the lakes are "blown out". Pretty crazy year for snow and runoff. Of course I broke a bunch of toes and fingers last fall and wasn't able to hunt, ski, snowmo etc... went ice-fishing a bit...just enough to let me know that its boring and it sucks. Now i'm just jonesing to cut trees and catch fish. sound like a good way to spend a summer. especially if I can coerce Sam and his wife to come up now and again. Great people (as you know).


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

I wish we could use live bait and spear. . . And dynamite. These dang Pike have done taken over!

Used to be some good trout lakes around, now they're all pike. Not that I don't like pike fishing, specially when they're 20+ pounds. 

When I was a youngster, the neighbor used to pull 5+ pound trout out'a Middle Thomson all day long.


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

metals: trying to figure out how to pm. Im slow, but I am expensive... (thats a sam and habs joke that you probably have heard)


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Yep, big ugly and tasty. I love blackened Snapper, baked Ling is right up there, Cabazones are great with loads of butter and garlic.
Few things beat small trout fried in bacon grease, with a cornmeal batter, I eat them whole.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

Click on my Handle (Metals406), click send private message. The rest is like posting on a thread.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, big ugly and tasty. I love blackened Snapper, baked Ling is right up there, Cabazones are great with loads of butter and garlic.
> Few things beat small trout fried in bacon grease, with a cornmeal batter, I eat them whole.


 
YUM! Can't say I've nibbled on them other critters, but there ain't nothing tastier than camp cooked Brook Trout!

Dad used to gut'em real quick, and stick a sharpened willow up their poop shoot and hang'em over the campfire. Bout the time their skin curled away from the meat, they were ready to eat. A little butter and salt and pepper. Ewww Doggy!!


----------



## rodeo (May 27, 2011)

Randy: bumper sticker I saw recently..."I catch and release...into bacon grease"

Metals. will try now.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

The Eel River has Sacramanto Squawfish in it, they eat everything, the young Steelhead and Salmon seem to be it's favorite.

I just had navy bean soup and hard boiled eggs for lunch, good thing I work alone.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The Eel River has Sacramanto Squawfish in it, they eat everything, the young Steelhead and Salmon seem to be it's favorite.
> 
> I just had navy bean soup and hard boiled eggs for lunch, good thing I work alone.


 
:fart:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

I need to invite you chefs to Huckleberry Camp. We usually rough it with hotdogs, chips, beers, wine, cookies and depending on the weather, huckleberry pancakes, sausage, or bacon in the morning.

I like my old Coleman Stove for making coffee, and one morning set the table on fire with it. Unfortunately, nobody was up to enjoy the spectacle. I felt it could have been a Pat McManus moment had it not been too early for the others. 

We don't do Cowboy Coffee. I bring my camping espresso maker and I make lattes. After all, we are in Western WA!

Huckleberry Camp is our girl version of Elk Camp. We slay berries.
I'll start scouting in July. Last year sucked and we didn't have the campout.

Question: We've been doing this since the mid 1980s. As we've aged, we have switched from ratty tents, to nice tents and now we are getting trailers and pickup campers. Is this a normal succession?

We'll no longer have the stories about getting stuck in the Subaru because the child locks were on and really having to get out. Or tent dancing...switching the location of one's tent over and over because it keeps getting on rocks. Hmmmm. I still have my tent.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

almost forgot about the chantrell's , yum.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Jesus almighty you boys camp high on the hog! Do y'all bring the lounge chair and TV too? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Here's my secret recipe, don't go spreading it around!
> 
> *Pork N Beans, Vienna sausages, open can and pour down throat*. . . :msp_biggrin:


 
Dude......dude, vienna sausages are like baby food


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Dude......dude, vienna sausages are like baby food


 
ya, but when your hungry as hell anything is good.:msp_wink:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya, but when your hungry as hell anything is good.:msp_wink:


 
that's true but when you crack open the can and get that whiff of congealed gravy/chicken stock it's damn near too much


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> that's true but when you crack open the can and get that whiff of congealed gravy/chicken stock it's damn near too much


 
true, didn't say i liked em.:msp_smile:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> true, didn't say i liked em.:msp_smile:


 
this gives me an idea, we should see if Nate will do the Vienna Challenge, kindof like the milk gallon challenge but with about 15 tins of Vienna Sausages, I'll videotape it


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> this gives me an idea, we should see if Nate will do the Vienna Challenge, kindof like the milk gallon challenge but with about 15 tins of Vienna Sausages, I'll videotape it


 
I'd giver hell!

Vienna sausages aren't for everybody, but I grew up eating them for camping and hiking.

#1 They're cheap a$$ vittles. 
#2 They're fast energy without having to have a fire.
#3 They're very light, and you can pack a bunch of them. 
#4 When you're hungry, a salted turd will do.


----------



## Joe46 (May 27, 2011)

I'll do the usual-Steaks, burgers, Dogs, Chili, Stir Fries, Spagetti. Lasagna, plus all the usual veges.
Dynamite=Dupont lure


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I'd giver hell!
> 
> Vienna sausages aren't for everybody, but I grew up eating them for camping and hiking.
> 
> ...


 
that's kinda what they look/smell like :jester:
my cat Rufus is basically a fluffy, grumpy Vienna Sausage factory


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Jesus almighty you boys camp high on the hog! Do y'all bring the lounge chair and TV too? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Here's my secret recipe, don't go spreading it around!
> 
> Pork N Beans, Vienna sausages, open can and pour down throat. . . :msp_biggrin:


 
Lunch time already??!

Phillips beenie weenie along with libbys viennas with some white vinegar added, used to eat them every day along with other canned goods.

I usually eat hot dogs, eggs, bread and bacon at camp, fish if I am catching any, that along with 3 or 4 flavors of Chef Boyardee haha.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I love fly fishing on small streams, my Dad taught me that it is the purest type of fishing.
> I fling great wads of tackle into the ocean here, sometimes I get it back. There are big ugly fish just off the rocks.


 
What is the preferred bait or lure for fishing jettys or rocks? I saw some guys using what looked like real big grubs from what I could see. One of them landed a fish and hooked a few more.


----------



## deeker (May 27, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> I'll do the usual-Steaks, burgers, Dogs, Chili, Stir Fries, Spagetti. Lasagna, plus all the usual veges.
> Dynamite=Dupont lure


 
Dupont spinners with a 30 sec fuse always works for me.

Like the HDP-3's.


----------



## deeker (May 27, 2011)

My BIL calls Vienna sausages monkey dinks.....


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> that's kinda what they look/smell like :jester:
> my cat Rufus is basically a fluffy, grumpy Vienna Sausage factory



I have a recipe somewhere, for Kitty Litter Cake. 

It looks so realistic, some people can't eat it. You put the cake in a BRAND NEW kitty litter pan, and serve it with an also new kitty litter cleaner. Gross. I love it. I think it is garnished with Almond Roca. Hmmmm. Maybe I'll have to mix some up again.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> I have a recipe somewhere, for Kitty Litter Cake.
> 
> It looks so realistic, some people can't eat it. You put the cake in a BRAND NEW kitty litter pan, and serve it with an also new kitty litter cleaner. Gross. I love it. I think it is garnished with Almond Roca. Hmmmm. Maybe I'll have to mix some up again.


 
that's awesome, even if it tastes like, well, crap, the shock value is worth it. Grape Nuts would probably work pretty good


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

ha! i call that kitty roca .


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

I'm a Tabasco addict, Viennie wienies are great hotted up.

056, I use several things, depends on what I am after. Shrimp, mussels are good for perch, snappers and such, squid are for the Lings and some others. One never knows what lurks in the ocean, I have had surprises.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

hear ya there on what lurks in the deep blue, i've hooked some things i could not stop, . and that's with heavy gear.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> hear ya there on what lurks in the deep blue, i've hooked some things i could not stop, . and that's with heavy gear.:msp_ohmy:


 
That would be exciting as all getout though!!


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, heavy gear often fails, strong and toothy wins.
I had a bunch of the old commercial salmon plugs, painted them with glow in the dark, we took them out on the jetty at night, popped them with a flash attachment and flung them out, we lost every one of them. Still clueless to what made off with the plugs, I hope they had fun crapping them out.


----------



## pdqdl (May 27, 2011)

Never known anyone else to do this; I love it.

You need: 1 egg, 1 large onion. _Campfire._

Hollow out the onion big enough to crack the egg into it. Wrap up with aluminum foil, then cook it in the campfire coal just like you would a potato. Don't peel the outer layers off the onion: they will get burned anyway. You should just plan on tossing the first layers of onion from burns. You can cook it without the aluminum foil, but you will loose more layers of onion.

This is super tasty, and improves when you melt a little butter in after you cook it (salt & pepper to taste). Don't worry about buttering before you cook it, as the butter can catch on fire and ruin the taste.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Never known anyone else to do this; I love it.
> 
> You need: 1 egg, 1 large onion. _Campfire._
> 
> ...


 
Now that sounds interesting!! Now I gotta try it.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Alright let's roll with this, what's everbody's camp cuisine tonight

Tonight's Camp Cuisine, first course
tasty salad w/ jalapeno ranch
Kraken and Coke Zero


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Alright let's roll with this, what's everbody's camp cuisine tonight
> 
> Tonight's Camp Cuisine, first course
> tasty salad w/ jalapeno ranch
> Kraken and Coke Zero


Salad, Coke Zero? There better be a big ol fat piece of red meat coming or your counts gonna slip pard! lol


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Salad, Coke Zero? There better be a big ol fat piece of red meat coming or your counts gonna slip pard! lol


 

Bingo Bango Bongo

Steaky Steak and Baked taters


----------



## deeker (May 27, 2011)

Is it bad to drool on the keyboard?


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2011)

deeker said:


> Is it bad to drool on the keyboard?


 
I sure hope not.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> What is the preferred bait or lure for fishing jettys or rocks? I saw some guys using what looked like real big grubs from what I could see. One of them landed a fish and hooked a few more.



What jetty are you gonna head for? If your Oregon jetty fishing I can help with a few of them. For weights, start hoarding old spark plugs. They are super cheap(free) and they don't seem to hang to bad. Standard back bait in any salt is herring, cheap and bend to break them when they are about half thawed.


Tonight here.

I smell the Mrs. home grown sourdough baking and hear the sausage cooking so it seems as if we are running biscuits and gravy at the Owl homestead. I'm sure she'll try and slide in a salad or some nonsense like that.

The onion and egg trick is one I would have never thought of but we do it all the time running camp. Fast easy and far better than you would expect.



Owl


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2011)

I was thinking about some of the best meals I've had in camp today......A guy who helps out once in a while is quite the mountain man. Kills a lot of stuff and does about 100 cans of meat every year. Anyhow, we were camped on Swan Lake last november, and it was -25 out. We all crammed into one of the guy's little camper and mister backwoods made burritos with canned bear meat. Maybe it was the cold, maybe it was the large amount of Evan Williams, but damn......I haven't eaten much better since


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Get a red kayak and launch it on the west side of Siltcoos Lake.
Paddle on towards the ocean..there is a portage ramp around the dam. When you get in the shallows by the beach, the Biggest Salmon will try to leap onto your kayak. Catch him, or it would be his progeny now, because I didn't. It scared me. I think it would have hurt if he had landed on me. My friend thought it was great and he tells the story too.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

I had the north jetty of the Chetco river in mind.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 28, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I had the north jetty of the Chetco river in mind.


 
Anchovies or sardines. Pull in half while half froze. Soak in Mrs writes blue. Double mooch with the bottom just barely pinned in for a stinger. Cast close into the rocks and bounce it around. That should get ya meal to share here on the cuisine thread. On low tide while waiting for the change drop your bait into the holes and cracks in the rocks and pull out some tasty rocks.



Owl


----------



## 056 kid (May 28, 2011)

Thanks!

What is Mrs Writes blue though?


----------



## Joe46 (May 28, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What is Mrs Writes blue though?


 Herring Brine


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 28, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What is Mrs Writes blue though?



Look in the laundry part of the super market. It will tighten the scales and they will really shine bright.



Owl


----------



## M.R. (May 28, 2011)

Checked in real quick, so here one for Ya!
& heal up and get well..Scot [S. Owl]

**************************************

NAVAJO FRY BREAD





3 CUPS FLOUR (EITHER ALL WHITE OR ½ WHOLE WHEAT)

1 1/3 CUP WARM WATER

1 TEASPOON BAKING POWDER

¼ TEASPOON SALT



MIX FLOUR, BAKING POWDER AND SALT. ADD WATER AND KNEAD UNTIL DOUGH IS SOFT BUT NOT STICKY. TEAR OFF ONE PIECE AT A TIME AND STRETCH AND PAT UNTIL THIN AND ROUND (ABOUT 6”). POKE A HOLE THROUGH THE MIDDLE OF DOUGH AND DROP INTO A SKILLET OR KETTLE OF SIZZLING COOKING OIL. BROWN BREAD ON BOTH SIDES. (POKING THE CENTER OF THE BREAD TO MAKE A HOLE LETS THE EVIL SPIRITS OUT!)



SERVE WITH HONEY OR JAM OR BUTTERED AND SPRINKLED WITH SUGAR AND CINNAMON. CAN ALSO BE USED INSTEAD OF REGULAR TACO SHELLS TO MAKE ‘NAVAJO TACOS’.


----------



## Joe46 (May 28, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> Look in the laundry part of the super market. It will tighten the scales and they will really shine bright.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


Didn't want to date myself:msp_biggrin: I remember my Mom having a bottle of blueing. Added it to a load of whites instead of bleach.


----------



## pdqdl (May 28, 2011)

M.R. said:


> **************************************
> 
> NAVAJO FRY BREAD
> 3 CUPS FLOUR (EITHER ALL WHITE OR ½ WHOLE WHEAT)
> ...


 
I don't know how the Navahoe got credit for that. Your recipe sounds exactly like biscuit dough without any flavor added by milk (or other stuff). I'll confess, I haven't ever tried frying it yet.

BTW: the more you knead it, the better it will hold together. This would make for great taco bread, but really tough biscuits. Conversely, barely mix it with water, and you will have flaky biscuits, fall apart bannock (campfire bread), or useless taco shells.

Dangit! After editing, I stumbled across the answer to my own question: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannock_(food)
_
"A type of bannock, using available resources, such as flour made from roots, tree sap and leavening agents, may have been produced by indigenous North Americans prior to contact with outsiders.[10] Some sources indicate that bannock was unknown in North America until the 1860s *when it was created by the Navajo who were incarcerated at Fort Sumner*,[11] while others indicate that it came from a Scottish source."_


----------



## deeker (May 28, 2011)

M.R. said:


> Checked in real quick, so here one for Ya!
> & heal up and get well..Scot [S. Owl]
> 
> **************************************
> ...


 
It only lets the evil spirits out if the correct side is up.



If it goes in upside down, all hell breaks loose...and babies will be born naked.


----------



## Samlock (May 29, 2011)

This dish has been very popular in the camps whenever it has been my turn to serve as a "dikc lady". The best thing is that you can cook a large quantity of the dish in one time, so you don't have to cook every day.

*Gulash for the Loggers*

1 large pot or stew

Meat (horse, lamb, cow, bird, or whatever you managed to kill)

Potatoes, carrots, onions and garlic (mushrooms, wild roots, tomatoes)

Paprika powder (very essential)

Salt, water (chili)

Some oil, butter or fat for frying (chain oil tastes like chit)

Fry the chopped meat in the pot. After the meat starts to get brown, throw in the vegetables (potatoes cut in quarters, carrots bucked in 2'' pieces). Stir well, add paprika power. It's important, that the paprika powder goes into the hot oil. Don't be cheap with the powder, every gallon of the gulash needs a handful. Slowly add in the water. Cook for half an hour or until gulash gets a bit thick. Check out the salt and it's ready.

Served with a good lump of the sour cream on the top.


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

Take one regular can of chili, stab the top with your Bowie, drop into stack of running Cat to heat it up or to have it explode in a shower of beans.


----------



## 056 kid (May 29, 2011)

I prefer to wedge them in around between the intake and the valve covers. That's on a skidder though. I could never get the can to stay put on the dozer, too much bouncing. . A few feet of wire is enough to make a hanger.
I will say that no matter what happens to my vittles, i am going to eat them:cool2: I ate probably 3 tbsps of diesel one day, the taste was not all that bad, but it played hell with my guts.. 
I just thought about the water I used to drink at work, lots of small springs that got exposed while shoving skid trails. I would bottle a gallon of the chocolaty water in the morning, by 10:30,(dinner time) all the sediment had fallen and I would drink it up! Everyone though I was crazy for drinking "wild" water. To me, those dirty springs where the good stuff compared to the ####ty tasting well water I used to drink down in the California valley between Cuyama and Carrizo plain. That water smelled like pure cow mess. My cousin drank some of the corral well water and got sick as ####, it never fazed me haha.


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

Sardine sandwiches on Friday. For breakfast _and_ lunch...because you've run out of everything else.


----------



## wowzers (May 29, 2011)

I saw a recipe the other day I thought was interesting, called breakfast in a bag. You take a paper lunch bag and lay several strips of bacon in the bottom. Then take a handful or two of hashbrowns and put on top of the bacon. Finally crack a couple eggs on top of the hashbrowns and roll up the top till it is a couple inches from the food. Then you place several inches above some coals and it cooks itself. The recipe said it is ready when the bacon grease comes half way up the bag. Best part seemed to be that the dishes can go right in the fire when you're done.


----------



## Greystoke (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> 3 cans kidney beans. (get the kind with water and do not drain) 2 cans cream of mushroom soup, 1 lb. burger, 1 roll of jimmy dean sausage, (Do no be a flatlander and sub for any other kind of sausage!) Sometimes I sub the sausage for bacon when I'm feeling froggy.1 can of corn Brown the burger sausage and or bacon, drain all fat and pat it down with paper towles. Get a big ass pot and add the beans, soup, corn, and meat, and stir like a bastard till it boils. May need to add some water, but not much. Be prepared to enjoy a double dirty rotten good meal!


 

I can attest to the awesome goodness of this Ranch stew...It is goooooood!


----------



## Greystoke (May 29, 2011)

*Ingredients for loggers stew*

I had a shirt when I was a kid that Said "Loggers Stew" on the front and had a picture of a big black cauldron over a fire with owl feet, granolas hand, wolf feet, and some other bs stickin out of it. On the back were the ingredients that went somethin like this:


4 Large well plucked Spotted Owls 
1 Transplanted Grizzly Bear 
Bring to a boil for 10 minutes 
Add 2 Grey Wolves tails 
1/2 pound of Monkey Flower's 
3 finely chopped Peregrine Falcons 
Simmer for 3 hours
Add 2 tree huggin hippies, and make sure to beat until tender*

*More tree huggers may be needed due to their lack of taste


----------



## coastalfaller (May 29, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I had a shirt when I was a kid that Said "Loggers Stew" on the front and had a picture of a big black cauldron over a fire with owl feet, granolas hand, wolf feet, and some other bs stickin out of it. On the back were the ingredients that went somethin like this:
> 
> 
> 4 Large well plucked Spotted Owls
> ...


 
Hmmm, I wonder if I could still find some shirts like that for my kids!?!


----------



## Rounder (May 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Sardine sandwiches on Friday. For breakfast _and_ lunch...because you've run out of everything else.


 
Now that is the truth! I always end up eating some kind of damn fish out of a can on Friday.


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

How about a Murlet omelet?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> How about a Murlet omelet?


 
Sounds kinda..........oh hell.....what would be the politically correct word for it be.........faggettey?


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Sounds kinda..........oh hell.....what would be the politically correct word for it be.........faggettey?


 
Well, Murlets are a queer duck.


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Sounds kinda..........oh hell.....what would be the politically correct word for it be.........faggettey?


 
Yup...kinda like "what wine goes well with a quiche?" If anybody ever asks me that I'll know they're not somebody I want to spend much time with.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2011)

Speaking of food. . . Ain't you coastal boys always sticken one of these in your mouth? I hear they're delicious! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

Ah jeeeeeez, Nate...do I have to explain _everything_ to you.

Those are used mainly in San Francisco...as training devices.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Ah jeeeeeez, Nate...do I have to explain _everything_ to you.
> 
> Those are used mainly in San Francisco...as training devices.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Ah jeeeeeez, Nate...do I have to explain _everything_ to you.
> 
> Those are used mainly in San Francisco...as training devices.


 friggen funny


----------



## indiansprings (May 30, 2011)

White Wings

30 large jalapeno peppers
boneless chicken, quail or dove breast
sour cream
garlic salt 
bacon

Cut the jalapeno's in half and scrape out the seeds.
Cut pieces of chicken or quail/dove breast big enough to cover the hollowed out pepper
Fill the cavity of the pepper with sour cream, lay on the piece of breast meat, wrap with bacon and use toothpick to hold together and garlic salt the whole thing
Place on a grill and grill until the breast meat is done
Caution you may founder on these, they are fantastic
Taking the seeds out of the peppers make them very mild if your concerned about them being too spicy

Taters in a pot

New Potatoes
Butter
Onion
Yellow squash
cooked bacon 
Mrs. Dash

We cut up (chunk up) the tater and place in a good sized pot add fresh onion (diced) add diced yellow squash, add a stick and a half of real butter, put in diced up bacon (optional) give it a healthy dose of Mrs. Dash seasoning and add about a cup of water and cover and sit in on the grill until the taters are done, this is a fantastic dish. If you like mushrooms you can add them to this as well.


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...kinda like "what wine goes well with a quiche?" If anybody ever asks me that I'll know they're not somebody I want to spend much time with.


 
Quiche is good!


----------



## Gologit (May 30, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Quiche is good!


 
For what?


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

putting katchup all over!


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> White Wings
> 
> 30 large jalapeno peppers
> boneless chicken, quail or dove breast
> ...


 
:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## indiansprings (May 30, 2011)

Correction on the White Wing recipe, must have been tired instead of sour cream, use philadelphia cream cheese! It'll make a big difference! My mistake.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Correction on the White Wing recipe, must have been tired instead of sour cream, use philadelphia cream cheese! It'll make a big difference! My mistake.


 
LOL LOL

That's funny!! I was gonna ask about cream cheese last night, but deleted my post. I figured, "Eh, I'll try it with sour cream and see first." 

Now I really want some!! I'll be firing up the grill, unless we have rain, then I'll have to resort to a cookie sheet and the oven.


----------



## indiansprings (May 30, 2011)

The oven works as well as a grill. They are a mess to make and it takes a little time, but they are damn good. When we have get togethers I'll usually make 150 -200 of the things takes me at least 2-2:30 hours to make them cutting the chicken wrapping the bacon etc, I've yet to have one left over. Even the people who are afraid of the jalapeno's are converted. I'll warn you though if you gorge yourself on them, things can be a little runny the next morning.lol

Try them next time you have a cookout, you'll be famous for them forever, it's the first thing people ask if we're having if we invite them over.


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> White Wings
> 
> 30 large jalapeno peppers
> boneless chicken, quail or dove breast
> ...


 
White Wings and Sweet Potato fries. YUUUUMMMMMMMMM! Indiansprings is dah man!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bump :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2012)

Did Sam really say "buck the carrots" to length? That is a great saying but how small is your Spencer tape?


----------



## wowzers (Jul 16, 2012)

Others searching skills are better than mine.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 16, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Did Sam really say "buck the carrots" to length? That is a great saying but how small is your Spencer tape?



Bill, what did you think the Scandinavian fallers are carrying the callipers for?


----------



## slowp (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess you'd need a wooden cutting board if you used a tape. The plastic ones would be hard to stick the nail into when bucking vegetables into the proper lengths. 

Is there a delimber for celery? 

What do you allow for trim? 

Do you buck out the sweep? 

Hmmm. I can see a TV show out of this. Just gotta come up with a name. Learning Logger Cuisine? 
Gourmets In The Brush? Just Buck It?

A friend and I took a cooking lesson from a neighbor. He would be perfect. He has a white, nicely trimmed beard, was wearing rigging clothes (washed recently) and did a nice presentation behind the kitchen island.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

You aint never seen a barberchair until you get halfway through the back cut on a stalk of celery and lose your nerve


----------



## slowp (Jul 16, 2012)

I find the excessive limbs on brocolli really slow down the processing time. One needs to have a different/lighter weight knife for limbing. Otherwise, your wrists will get tired quicker. :msp_smile:

What is the minimum top diameter for carrots?


----------



## Samlock (Jul 16, 2012)

slowp said:


> What is the minimum top diameter for carrots?



I personally top it at 1 centimeters (2/5'' under the bark). Optimized bucking for the first section of the stem. Usually I get 2-3 logs. Pulp goes straight into the chipper. Good for one's teeth, you see.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 17, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Bill, what did you think the Scandinavian fallers are carrying the callipers for?



I nominate THIS post for post of the year! I laughed so dern hard I scared my dog and he jumped off the bed. Somebody must have a toy skidder for those carrots. Course in the PNW the carrots are bigger, right?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 20, 2012)

Last weekend wqe were campin down at Riffe Lake (just north of Mt. St. Helens). We caught a crapload of "Silvers" out of the lake and the N. Cowlitz River. The fish we catch there are landlocked Silver Salmon, and the big ones get to around 18" long. Good eatin'!

Any ways... we either fillet them and do a "fish fry", or we will gut them and cut the heads off, run a slit down the spine and remove the dorsal fin... and put them in tin foil packets with butter, onion, lemon, dill, a splash off beer, and salt and pepper. Huck them in the coals of the fire for 10 minutes... and dinner is served!

Patty... I might have been down in your neck of the woods... or are you further south?

Gary


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Last weekend wqe were campin down at Riffe Lake (just north of Mt. St. Helens). We caught a crapload of "Silvers" out of the lake and the N. Cowlitz River. The fish we catch there are landlocked Silver Salmon, and the big ones get to around 18" long. Good eatin'!
> 
> Any ways... we either fillet them and do a "fish fry", or we will gut them and cut the heads off, run a slit down the spine and remove the dorsal fin... and put them in tin foil packets with butter, onion, lemon, dill, a splash off beer, and salt and pepper. Huck them in the coals of the fire for 10 minutes... and dinner is served!
> 
> ...



You were velly close. Maybe I should get a fishing license. I just have to make a turn and connect with the old Champion mainline. Then I'm there.


----------



## rodeo (Jul 20, 2012)

Have pudgy pies been mentioned yet? They're the only way to go for easy campfire cooking.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> You were velly close. Maybe I should get a fishing license. I just have to make a turn and connect with the old Champion mainline. Then I'm there.



We drive down the Champion Haul Road on the way to the falls dam to fish off the rocks there. We stayed at Taidnapam Park. Been fishing that lake and camping and riding dirt bikes there since I was a wee lad...

Back before the fishing bridge was built at the park about 100 feet from the Haul Road bridge... fishing off the Haul Road bridge with log trucks rolling past was almost a sport!

Gary


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

My folks would come and camp in my yard or on the mud flats and troll from their boat. I went once. It was boring. I grew up creek fishing and even fly fished before it was cool.

I showed up once and told my dad he needed to be ready to move off the flats, the river was coming up and they'd probably be flooded out. He ignored me. He ignored my mom pointing out that the lake level was rising. Almost too late, he hooked up their fifth wheel and started winding around the fingers of water.
He got the trailer hung up on a stump. A wrecker? Or somebody with a good 4x4 pulled him out but the holding tanks were damaged and he yelled at my mom to get in and they took off with bad stuff trickling out. Yuckers. 

This time of year we'd be burning, or patrolling where we had burned or I'd be gone on a fire. One time they showed up just after I'd left. I came back three weeks later and they had left--it was perfect timing!
And they used up stuff in the fridge so there was no stinky stuff to come home to. 

We kayak behind the Falls Dam and go up the river until we get bored or tired. Sometimes we launch in Mayfield and go up the river into the gorge. That is best done in the fall, when the leaves are colorful and the jet skis have been put away. We'll also go across and up the Tilton. The whitefish are running on that river sometimes when we go. We never know how far up we'll get because it changes yearly. 

It is a good place to live. The population is kind of controlled by the septic tank and flooding problems.
That's a good thing.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2012)

I worked out there back when it was Champion ground. A bit north in Cinebar, too, and up Pigeon Springs, for Weyerhauser. All over the Doty Triangle for Weyco and Simpson. Up past Cougar and out to Linkshire by Aberdeen, down through Cosi and Raymond and South Bend. Took the 1000 line at the far end of Lincoln Creek once looking for Oakville once and got lost where the old MacDonald and Simmons road networks collide and ended up out by Pe Ell. Then I headed north and south, wherever the contracts took me. Carnation, Lorane, Grisdale, Forest Grove. Kind of odd now to be so stationary on a single piece of ground. Even odder to think how much ground I covered while never venturing more than 250 miles from home.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I worked out there back when it was Champion ground. A bit north in Cinebar, too, and up Pigeon Springs, for Weyerhauser. All over the Doty Triangle for Weyco and Simpson. Up past Cougar and out to Linkshire by Aberdeen, down through Cosi and Raymond and South Bend. Took the 1000 line at the far end of Lincoln Creek once looking for Oakville once and got lost where the old MacDonald and Simmons road networks collide and ended up out by Pe Ell. Then I headed north and south, wherever the contracts took me. Carnation, Lorane, Grisdale, Forest Grove. Kind of odd now to be so stationary on a single piece of ground. Even odder to think how much ground I covered while never venturing more than 250 miles from home.



Howz things Nate Dog?

Keeping the beer cold?


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2012)

It's the frenzied tip of the "busy season" iceberg. It takes a big ol' noggin to wear this many hats. Howzabout yrslf?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2012)

madhatte said:


> It's the frenzied tip of the "busy season" iceberg. It takes a big ol' noggin to wear this many hats. Howzabout yrslf?



I'm good. . . Busier than a three peckered Billy-goat!

Wish this heat would chill out though, makes me want the weather from the GTG again.


----------



## slowp (Jul 22, 2012)

This is in the oven.







Pick berries. I have wild blackcaps, blackberries and tame raspberries in various stages of ripeness this morning. Pick while cooling off after trying to walk The Used Dog until his heart bursts....no bursting today.

Carefully remove big box of Bisquick off top shelf over your head and be careful not to tip the steel thermos onto your head...that's a safety concern. Maybe wear a hardhat while getting stuff off that shelf.

Mix up dough with Bisquick, adding enough sugar to make it sweet. Throw in a handful of oats to make it healthier. 

Throw berries into a pan and sprinkle with sugar. Cut biscuits until you get frustrated that they are sticking to the cutter because you put too much water in the mixture. Then ball them up. Put them on top of the berries.

Place in preheated 400 degree oven and cook until they are done. 



View attachment 245838


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicely done slowp. I assume you already have my address so just go ahead and ship it overnight. Thx.

Yesterday I was invited to my cousin's house for her b-day. The invitation neglected to inform me I was going to be in charge of cooking pizzas in her wood fired pizza oven. No prob. It was fun. The dough was made ahead of time so you just grabbed enough to make a persoanal pizza and rolled it out. Use plenty of flour so it the shell slides around on the pizza board. Then there was a huge toppings bar. Just add on what ever floats yer boat. I didn't even have to share the can of anchovies with anyone else. Then slide the pizza off the board (remember all that flour) into the oven so the Pizza Master, me, could slide it around for 2 minutes. Done! Slice and eat.

The other interesting item was strawberry salsa. First slice sweet strawberries 7/22" thick and reslice at 90 degrees from the first slice. Finely dice a jalapeno chili and 1/4 cup white onion and ad to the berries. Olive oil, fresh oregano, a spritz of garlic juice, 2 tablespoons of Coke, and lastly a quarter cup of cilantro. Mix and chill. Mix again and taste. Might need a teeny bit of sugar. Serve with very thin corn chips. Cleanse the palate with Tecate after each chip. Enjoy!

The Coke was my idea. I add it to everything.


----------

